# Opti-Lube diesel treatment



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Ran across this product on another forum with positive reviews. Anybody heard of/used it in their diesel fuel? http://opti-lube.com/index.php/xpd-diesel-fuel-improver-product.html


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes- it has a good reputation because of the "Spicer Report", but they don't give out any hard data on lubricity performance themselves. They are mail order only and somewhat expensive.

IMO the Spicer Report is well intentioned but inherently flawed in the test method (only tested on fuel from the distribution terminal and not on retail pump fuel- which is how we would be using additives).

On the other hand I've personally received lubricity data from Power Service on both Diesel Fuel Supplement and Diesel Kleen products. These are available at any autoparts store and many retail outlets like Walmart and are what I prefer to use.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

d geek, thanks! What benefits have you seen using fuel treatments? I am assuming that you think there is value in the products? Any negatives besides increased cost?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

My biggest concern is adequate lubricity for maximum longevity. Diesel fuel lubricity is measured by rubbing a steel ball against a plate submerged in the fuel under test, then measuring the wear scar under a microscope. The lubricity standard in place in the US allows a maximum wear scar of up to 560 microns, while the rest of the world allows only 460 microns. The good news is that BMW specified coatings for the high pressure fuel pump internals for engines being put into their N American diesels and I cannot recall seeing more than one report of HPFP failure in the 3+ years I've been watching. Contrast this with VW & Audi diesel hpfp- NTSB has an ongoing investigation into the issue with those common rail diesels.

The Diesel Kleen also boosts cetane up to 6 points, while the DFS boosts by 3 or 4 points. DFS can handle some water contamination too. I think OptiLube also claims a cetane boost of 6 points.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought $100 worth of this stuff and have used it only once. Why you ask? It smells! Anything that it touches will smell for ages so I haven't been able to bring myself to filling up my tank with it again.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I mix it 1oz of the cheap lubrivcation formula with 10 oz of diesel kleen from big jug. have not had any issues but only 6k mi

powered by lemings


----------

